# Apple imac or PC



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Am thinking of buying a new computer for work/home would like to hear peoples views between the usual pc's and Apple imac.For example can I get most types of software for the Apple etc I'm really taken with the looks of the Apple and as it's going to be on show to customers I do not want this to cloud my final choice.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

They're both good in their own ways,however i'd get a decent PC from a top independant.Avoid the likes of Currys/Dixons and Comet etc as they haven't got a clue about what they are selling.Try looking in something like Computer Shopper magazine


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

As MAPG says - buy decent PC - Apple looks good etc buy the overall support for the machines with regards to hardware etc lacks far behind what is available to the pc.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry to politely disagree Paul and SainTT 

I used to be purely PC for programming and the whole user kaboodle... until Apple's OSX turned up... it's really awesome and stable. The user interface of the OS and the design of the hardware makes the whole computing experience so much nicer... a bit like the TT really 

I could go on for a long time preaching about the Mac but just one final point, the interfacing between Mac's and PC's is now super easy as well. Get an iMac ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> As MAPG says - buy decent PC - Apple looks good etc buy the overall support for the machines with regards to hardware etc lacks far behind what is available to the pc.


Not sure about this, in what area exactly?
We just bought a new imac at work, 17inch wide screen lcd model. Very quick. OSX system doesn't crash. Burns CDs and DVDs. All the software you would need is available for it and it looks a whole lot prettier than your average PeeCee 
Also your customers will just love the way you can turn and tilt the monitor towards them if you have to!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

pas55, what do you want to do on your computer? If its 3D CAD stuff then buy a PC, software is available for the Mac (Form Z IMO is probably the best) but not as much as the PC envoirenment. If you want to use your computer to do spreadsheets, Word documents, burn MP3's, DVD's, CD or CDR's Video CD's, graphics, photomanipulation - the list goes on - then both PC's and Macs can do all this. Its not so much what computers can do these days but its more to do with how they do it. Having used both PC's and Macs then in my opinion I wouldn't touch a PC ever again.

My father-in-law (bless his cotton socks ) who is 70 this year has just bought a 17" iMac and he is getting on realy well with it, the OS X system is so very easy to learn and more importantly, is very stable as its based around a UNIX core.

Best thing for you to do is to go in to a reseller and a get a demo of both machines and see for yourself.

Graham


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://homepage.mac.com/deadtroll2/.Mov ... kcable.wmv

Might Contain Some Bad Language


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

Apple produce both hardware and software so the integration is seamless. That's unlike ALL PCs. As said above OS X NEVER crashes.

I use my Mac laptop on my work's microsoft network, interchange Word, Excel documents without noticing. Use Citrix for some PC services.

The PC has its role but why settle for second best.

Sam


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I agree with most of the above. If you want to run your run of the mill office applications, then both will do it. I've never used a Mac long enough to see how stable it is, but I've never seen one crash. 
Personally, I wouldn't touch a mac. I'm the sort of person who upgrades their PC all the time, and I think that the mac desktop's over complicated. as is XP's. And I just couldn't handle only having one mouse button. 
I'd ditch windows at the 1st opportunity though. Unfortunately it's the most widely supported platform, especially for games.
If only games ran on Linux.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

The typical PC MAc arguements - Love_iTT is right - sum up what you want a computer for and how much you want to spend.

If you want to play games/surf net,word processing office packages, have kids that will use machine in conjunction with school learning, don't want to spend too much money & are not too bothered about styling - then PC
If you want net surfing, word processing, DTP coupled with some nice styling ( But trust me in the case of the iMac higly impracticle and restrictive casing) and are not too concerned about paying the higher premium then - MAC. Oh BTW Mac OSX does crash and it does have security holes just like Windows Apps.
With regards to longevity a PC does have the edge to a degree as more hardware is supported internally, yes externally you can add just as many bits as a pc and yes most external hardware for the pc will work with a mac.
Gripe Time

PC - yes Windows does crash - BUT - alot is reliant on hardware as well as the software. Get faulty badly configured hardware in a mac and a pc they will both crash....no arguements. Styling of a PC is a bit bland but choose carefully and you can end up with something just as good looking as a MAC.
Macs - why are they sold or advertised on their looks?? The MAC has other features other than style - BUT - as the MAC progresses styling has almost intruded into the flexibility of the machine.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Thanks for all the comments I'm going to be using it for the net.I'm in retail and a lot of my buying is done via the net so this will be it's main use.Also, at some stage I will have my own web-site so this is my main uses will be looking at broadband as well not who to go for BT or AOL keep the comments coming Ta!!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> I agree with most of the above. If you want to run your run of the mill office applications, then both will do it. I've never used a Mac long enough to see how stable it is, but I've never seen one crash.
> Personally, I wouldn't touch a mac. I'm the sort of person who upgrades their PC all the time, and I think that the mac desktop's over complicated. as is XP's. And I just couldn't handle only having one mouse button.
> I'd ditch windows at the 1st opportunity though. Unfortunately it's the most widely supported platform, especially for games.
> If only games ran on Linux.


Phil, the OSX desktop could'nt be simpler. You can quite easily use a third party mouse on a Mac and hey presto you have a 2 or 3 button mouse. I use a logitech mouse and its great. BTW, Apple have launched a new freebie, X11 which allows you to run X11 software on the OSX desktop it works seamlessly between Mac apps and X11 apps.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Phil, the OSX desktop could'nt be simpler. You can quite easily use a third party mouse on a Mac and hey presto you have a 2 or 3 button mouse. I use a logitech mouse and its great. BTW, Apple have launched a new freebie, X11 which allows you to run X11 software on the OSX desktop it works seamlessly between Mac apps and X11 apps.


Is this an X server or does it run X applications (that are compiled on the mac)? 
I agree that the desktop's simple (my dad has a mac, so I've used it a bit). But so's explorer. And they both have useless bells and whistles which do nothing but take up memory and processor time. I personally go the most minimum of minimal, and wish everything used text configuration files. I've used cmd.exe as my windows shell in the past.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Having used both PC's and Macs then in my opinion I wouldn't touch a PC ever again.


pa55, in 6 months time this will be your mantra! ;D


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Enough said look's like an i mac for me!!!!Going down Pc World after work for 1 last check then I'll order direct from Apple


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Im an IT contractor and I have yet to work for any compamny in my entire career that uses Macs therefore my advice would be their days are numbered.

Macs Os may be better but there are more PCs and pc support out there.

Its not about which is best (remember VHS/Beta) but who has a better marketing department.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Im an IT contractor and I have yet to work for any compamny in my entire career that uses Macs therefore my advice would be their days are numbered.
> 
> Macs Os may be better but there are more PCs and pc support out there.
> 
> Its not about which is best (remember VHS/Beta) but who has a better marketing department.


On the issue of their days being numbered...sorry to disagree Jonhaff, fact is that more company's are switching to the Mac platform than ever before. Most want to break from the chains of Microsoft and all cost related issues.

Pas55, glad to hear of your choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Im an IT contractor and I have yet to work for any compamny in my entire career that uses Macs therefore my advice would be their days are numbered.


People have been saying this for 15 years - wonâ€™t happen! As Mayur says more people are switching to Apple all the time, so much so that Microsoft started their own 'Switch' campaign and had to withdraw it because it was fake ;D


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

I don't know where you've been contracting Jonhaff but you must be working in a very narrow field. Whilst the UK is slow to accept Mac, Europe does not share this prejudice. There's no doubting the dominance of Microsoft, but macintoshes can be found in many companies whose main system is MS.

With the introduction of OS X, the number of IT professionals using iBooks and powerbooks is increasing. The command level features of OS X/Unix gives a very powerful tool.

It wouldn't suprise me if Mac OS X were to appear on an intel platform. The only reason stopping Apple IMHO, is that it would upset King Bill and he would rise up and destroy Apple.

Just my views.


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

If all you really want to use the machine for is Surfing then I would buy a cheaper machine - loads out there although cheap normally equals PC ;D - and spend the rest of your money on getting the fastest internet connection you can.

However you say that clients will see it. If you need to travel with it as well then there is nothing more flash than turning up to a client with an Apple Titanium Laptop to show off with 8)

I would happily use either a PC or a Mac - the dividing line is fainter between the two more now than ever (A PC is a Mac clone afterall )

What I would like is affordable high speed net access more than a fancy machine.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Microsoft actually owns Apple now anyway so they wouldn't cut their market down by doing away with AppleMac platform


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Somebody swore - PC World - lol - what a misnomer..........Avoid PC World like the plague........


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Microsoft actually owns Apple now anyway so they wouldn't cut their market down by doing away with AppleMac platform


MAC OS was co developed with Micro$oft and future revisions will look more and more like windows......


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

To actually boil this all down - the diff between a MAC and a PC is that MAcs use RISC processing......the styling means nothing.....PCs should never have diverted from risc based processors going back to the days of the Spectrum etc...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Microsoft actually owns Apple now anyway so they wouldn't cut their market down by doing away with AppleMac platform


I don't think they do, they work in partnership but apple isn't owned by microsoft


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Microsoft actually owns Apple now anyway so they wouldn't cut their market down by doing away with AppleMac platform


Microsoft don't "own" Apple. They do own a small bit of Apple stock. As i'm sure oodles of other people do too...


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Thats funny I was under the impression that the Mac OS was developed first and that Microsoft nicked it and changed it slightly when it developed the Windows operating environment?

I seem to remember Apple tried to sue over it but failed? I could be wrong.

Steve Jobs (Apple CEO) started with Apple, then went to Microsoft, then went back to Apple but I think thats the only connection between the two. There is also a software agreement but I didnt think Microsoft owned Apple.

Correct me if I'm wrong somebody.

Edited: better late than never


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> MAC OS was co developed with Micro$oft and future revisions will look more and more like windows......


Wrong... OSX was NOT developed WITH Microsoft. MS provided the neccessary code to interface OSX to MS os's and products. I'm surprised that you have the scoop on what future OSX will look like


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

Never seen so much mis-information. Microsoft doesn't own Apple. Apple rely on Microsoft for MS Office as without it, the playform would be dead. That said, Apple are working on their own versions - there is a presentation (Powerpoint) type product already on the way.

I note that Outlook hasn't been ported onto OS X. Read in to that what you may.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Microsoft actually owns Apple now anyway so they wouldn't cut their market down by doing away with AppleMac platform


Fact...
http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/pres ... SMACpr.asp


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

IIRC the time when Microsoft was getting close to Apple was when the US were threatening to split up Microsoft due to lack of competition. By keeping Apple going, Microsoft would have some competition - tame competition in practice as Apple relied on them for applications.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Wrong... OSX was NOT developed WITH Microsoft. MS provided the neccessary code to interface OSX to MS os's and products. I'm surprised that you have the scoop on what future OSX will look like


Hrm.....did I mention OSX? No...all I said was MAC OS......thank you......see how things slide when Mac V PC is mentioned


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> MAC OS was co developed with Micro$oft and future revisions will look more and more like windows......


I think you will find if you look back that Windows generally follows where MAC OS leads.
Also Microsoft Office was first written for the Mac platform, then Windows.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Hrm.....did I mention OSX? No...all I said was MAC OS......thank you......see how things slide when Mac V PC is mentioned


You mentioned..."MAC OS was co developed with Micro$oft and future revisions will look more and more like windows...... " just to set the record straight... there are NO future Mac OS versions... so what future are you talking about? Secondly, ALL Macs now come with OSX as the defacto standard OS, so your reference about Mac OS doesn't make sense... or are now talking of OSX... but then you just said you're talking about Mac OS... confussed yet? hehehe. Thirdly, things only slide when people don't get all their facts right... and therefore i do see


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh dear, this is starting to get heavy as per normal when discussining the virtues of either the Mac or PC platform.

All I will say is this, I can have all the anti Mac stuff thrown at me, statistics, years and dates when PC stuff came out before Mac stuff, PC's running a zillion times faster than Macs, PC's cheaper than Macs, more PC programmes available than Mac programmes - you get the picture. But at the end of the day I don't realy care if PC's are percieved by PC operaters as being better than Macs. I just go away and have a quiet chuckle to myself because I know it will not make a jot of difference to my way of life.

If you feel for whatever reason that PC's are better than Macs then fine, buy a PC. I will just get on creating what I want to create in the easiest and most stable possible way I know of. And that, be it PC or Mac, is what its all about.

Having said all that, some of you may have read my thread about me kicking the sh!t out of one of our old Macs in the office the other day - even Macs can sometimes be a pain in the @*$. 

Graham


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> IIRC the time when Microsoft was getting close to Apple was when the US were threatening to split up Microsoft due to lack of competition. By keeping Apple going, Microsoft would have some competition - tame competition in practice as Apple relied on them for applications.


That is also my understanding and ensures Apple's survival. along with their superb product quality. In the end it comes down to choice and what you want to use it for. At least Apple provide an alternative. If I didn't work for MS biggest partner, for my usage (web, Office general comms and digital imagry) I would choose a Mac. PCs are fine though and they keep the help desks and upgrade shops in good business.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Having said all that, some of you may have read my thread about me kicking the sh!t out of one of our old Macs in the office the other day - even Macs can sometimes be a pain in the @*$.
> 
> Graham


Graham, just seen that thread, LOL! Absolutely brilliant ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

pgc, glad you liked it, I know I enjoyed it ;D

When I look back, I think the look on the lads face who's Mac it was would have made a great picture. He's as happy as a sandboy (where did that saying come from anyway!) waiting for his new Mac to arrive.

Graham


----------

